
Utah AG suspends state contract with Banjo in light of founder’s KKK past - aspenmayer
https://www.sltrib.com/news/politics/2020/04/28/utah-attorney-general/
======
aspenmayer
Original title was too long to post. It was: Utah Attorney General suspends
state contract with Banjo in light of founder’s KKK past

Related post on HN:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23007512](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23007512)

